# KISS 2009-10-22 - perform live at the Bank Atlantic Center Florida (26x)



## Claudia (23 Okt. 2009)

thx The Elder​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Okt. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder von KISS


----------

